# Anyone interested in road racing their GTO?



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

My grandfather is big into Chevrolet Corvairs, he has one that is all set up for autocrossing and road racing, full cage etc.... anyways a club he is part of rents out road courses, usually a few a year, there is an entry fee and because of the huge costs to rent the track they are usually short on applicants. The specific event I'm referring to is at Beaver Run raceway in western Pennsylvania. It is May 30th and the costs to register is $175. I dont know if there is a limit to the number of people allowed to register but I know last year in Indiana there was everything from Miatas to Porsches to 350zs so almost any car is allowed as long as it can pass their tech inspection. You also need to have a snell approved helmet and some other things. Here is the link to the site putting the event on. NECC  Check it out to read about car and safety requirements. I live in western NY and I am driving down to run my car. Gotta see what the goat can get up to down the front stretch. 120, 130 140 150???? I dunno but I'm super excited! Oh and by the way the guy I talked to said that they have yet to have a newer style GTO run at any of their events!


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

sounds awesome, i'd def look into it unfortunately i'll be sitting in the sandbox of afghanistan at that time. tear it up for me!


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> sounds awesome, i'd def look into it unfortunately i'll be sitting in the sandbox of afghanistan at that time. tear it up for me!


how did you get so lucky to do another tour.........that sucks...... we'll be thinking about ya.....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I encourage people to do this it is fun, addicting and you'll get to know your car better.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

*We Need More Registrations!*

Update: As of now we are very short on registrations for the track day at Beaver run raceway. We need to have a certain number in order to afford to rent the track. Everyone out there who wants to have some fun sign up now! Tell your friends, anyone near the Pittsburg PA area who wants to run on a track. If it falls through you get a full refund but lets make this happen guys and girls!! 

Registration is 199.00 Check the link in my previous post to find all the answers to your other questions.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Racing at a track is FUN!*

Well this weekend I took the car down to the track. What a great time, I loved opening that thing up down the front and back straights. Really letting the LS2 stretch its legs a little. I will tell you all right now if you plan to do this kind of thing, get some different brake pad compounds at the minimum. If not a big brake kit. After about 5 laps they started to get a little mushy, and by the end of the day I went from about 10/32" of pads on the front to 4/32" . The squealers are touching. The car got up to around 120mph on the front straight and 125mph on the back straight so they took some serious abuse. The only other complaint I have about the car is the mild understeer which may be helped by some better tires. I run General Excalim UHPs stock size. I really wished I had some competition tires with a 0 UTG rating so I could corner a little harder. But none the less I had a great time and really encourage any of you to get out to a local SCCA autocross event or a track rental day. It was a great experience and I had a ton of fun. The track I went to was Beave Run near Pittsburg PA, they ran 3 groups with 20 min of practice time each rotation. I got between 100 and 120 mins of track time. I went 60miles on the track, and burned about a whole tank of gas. Our club only timed laps at the end of the day (after my brakes were on their last legs) but my best lap time was 1:13.62


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

sounds like a blast! i need to put some wirk into the goat and head to the track!


----------



## Racer Sheri (Jun 4, 2009)

*Looking for a Blue Pontiac GTO that raced at Brainerd International on June 1*

:seeya:
If you are a member of this forum, I just wanted to say thanks for the fun on one of the lap sets. I was the Purple Vette that was having fun with you!

PS to all other Pontiac GTO owners head out to the track! It's a great time. There are tracks all over the country. Try Hallett Raceway in OK, Brainerd International in MN, MAM in IA as well as many others. These are just the ones I have been on. GOOD TIMES! 

PUNCH IT!


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I could do some in IL,IN, and WI, I need to get a brake kit and some supesion up grades first though.


----------



## POLGTO05 (Jul 30, 2008)

Im planing on it starting next year, around chicago u could join the club its like 55bucks plus u pay for all the races, depends on the track u race on.. range is 150-250 bucks a day.. 

power wise, i dont think the goats needs any change except maybe exhaust better sounds down the track, brakes and suspension thats where i would start..


----------

